# How to change a lightbulb!



## KazPet (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi,

We have a Niesmann & Bischoff Arto 76E. Its one year old and the light strip in the entrance handrail isn't working. Can anyone tell me how to replace it please?

I've just spoken to Travelworld who we bought the vehicle from and they say that we will need to replace the whole handrail - which seems a bit excessive to say the least!


----------

